
Show HN: noteZilla - Interactive sheet music - siliconviking
http://notezilla.io
======
crazygringo
First of all: über-cool.

Minor bug, Beethoven's 5th was off by a measure for me. (Goldberg variation
was spot-on).

Also, right/left arrow keys aren't skipping measures (as the keyboard page
says), but are skipping whole sets of measures.

But overall, as a musician, I actually found it rather distracting to watch
the line try to follow the notes _exactly_ , as the line constantly sped up
and slowed down due to rubato, etc. -- indeed, in particularly fluid pieces,
it can even be possible that the right and left hands don't match up precisely
in actual performance.

It might actually be _more_ clear, and far less distracting, if you followed
the time signature for the beat, and simply highlighted all notes in the
current beat within a light-pink rectangle overlay, and then that box would
instantly disappear, and the next one appear, upon the next beat.

That way, we can focus with our ears on the actual movement in the music,
without being distracted by visual movement, but still have a perfect visual
indicator of where we are.

But anyways, great work and great idea! Kudos, well-done!

~~~
siliconviking
Oops! I forgot to change the definition of the keyboard controls... it's
actually meant to turn a whole page so I just need to change the definition.

(just moving by one measure is more easily done by clicking in the score...)

Thanks for correcting that :)

As for Beethoven's 5th, it should self-correct, but I have noticed that in
some browsers it doesn't quite work... What browser and hardware are you
using? I will look into this further.

I have heard from several others that the current way of moving the cursor
isn't optimal. Your solution could work. I'm going to explore a few ways and
probably offer some new choices to the user. Your suggested solution would be
very easy to implement, so most likely I will add that.

Thanks again!

~~~
crazygringo
Tried it again and the Beethoven's now fine. (Chrome, OSX.) The Beethoven
audio file had taken about a minute to load though, maybe it had to do with
that. Anyways, probably just an edge case.

~~~
siliconviking
Yeah, load times seem to be quite high at times, that's not exactly ideal... I
will look into that. Where are you located?

------
roryokane
I like this. I’m not as impressed with it as many others seem to be, since
I’ve worked with Encore and Sibelius a lot and they have almost this exact
feature. That is, they play synthesized audio while moving the bar along with
the sheet music. But it is nice to have better-played music to listen to while
following along with sheet music.

I do also sometimes pull up some classical sheet music and try to read it
along with a recording. So if you get a bigger library that includes pieces I
end up being interested in, your site would be useful in that respect. I would
enjoy the safety of having the red bar following along to make sure I don’t
lose my place.

You said on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6226990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6226990)
that the left and right arrow keys should move by page, and not by measure,
and they’re just mislabeled. I think it would actually be more helpful for the
arrow keys to move by measure. That’s what I’m used to in other programs, and
I would want to do that more often. I often move back a measure or three back
to replay a complicated part I just heard. Moving back a whole page is too
much, and using the mouse to click the previous measure is less efficient. You
could still keep the keyboard page-moving functions, but bind them to Page Up
and Page Down instead.

I’ve used Transcribe!
([http://www.seventhstring.com/xscribe/overview.html](http://www.seventhstring.com/xscribe/overview.html))
before to manually mark up the measures and beats of pieces. You say you have
some JavaScript tool that helps you mark up pieces, and I would love to see
it, but you might also want to look at Transcribe! and see if that makes
marking up pieces easier. Transcribe! uses a proprietary file format, but it’s
not too hard to extract the beat times by parsing the text of the file.

Another scrolling method you could try to help people keep their place is
showing two rows/systems at once. When you get to the end (right side) of one
row, move the bar to the left side of the next row, and then scroll the next
row up, displaying the row after that below it. I’m thinking of the effect in
this video, which uses Finale Notepad:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxTav4S-4Tk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxTav4S-4Tk).

~~~
siliconviking
I'm also a long-time Sibelius user, but was missing high-quality (real) audio
together with the playback... So thanks for the comment.

The javascript that I use to partition a score is extremely simple - all it
does is play the song while I click on the note in the score that is currently
being played. This allows the script to "register" the x-coordinate together
with the the current position in the audio, at each click.

That results in an array of [x-coordinate, time] pairs, which are then used to
control the speed of the cursor movement.

If it makes sense for to let people upload their own pieces (some have asked
for that), then that functionality would certainly be made available!

As for the scrolling, I think that it's great for piano pieces (or pieces with
just a few parts), and I might consider implementing that also. It wouldn't be
possible for larger scores with multiple instruments, but I think it would
work better than the current solution for smaller scores.

Finally, great idea regarding the measures / page movements! I will re-map the
keys so that page up / down scrolls a whole page, and the left right keys just
scroll one measure at at a time. Please look out for that improvement in the
next day or two ;)

------
nazgulnarsil
I really like this and would use it at a concert, but the page turning is very
jarring. Having the time sig fixed while the sheet scrolls like some sort of
symphony hero would be pleasant.

Hell, you could even color code the instruments subtly with some light
shading. Maybe make that a checkbox option.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks!

Well it seems that consensus is that the current page turning is not
optimal... Perhaps scrolling is the solution. I will definitely invest some
time in that to improve it.

Also, regarding the time and key signatures, I very much agree with you, they
need to "stick"...

As for color coding, is the purpose to make it easier to follow a certain
instrument?

~~~
ra88it
As for the page turning - I think you could alleviate a lot of the issues by
just slowing it down somehow. I can't remember if it was animated, but, if
not, I think it would be less jarring if there was an animated scroll effect,
starting slowly and then getting very fast, to cue the viewer that we're about
to change pages. Similar to how the iPhone transitions screens, but maybe a
bit slower since with the iPhone the user initiates the action and is
therefore more prepared, perceptually.

[edited for clarity]

~~~
siliconviking
Got it. It is is currently scrolling (but very fast; I think I set it to 100ms
for every page turn), so I could certainly slow that down. I will experiment a
little bit and see how it looks. Thanks for the suggestion!

------
bcj
I like it. I have a few suggestions (full disclosure: I haven't played music
since high school).

It would be nice if the key and time signature could remain onscreen as the
sheet scrolls.

I think my preferred solution for scrolling would be to have the position
marker move until it hits the center, then have the position stay centered
while the sheet scrolls until it hits the end. I'm not sure what the correct
way to handle repeats in my scenario would be--perhaps have the sheet stop
scrolling when it hits a repeat.

~~~
siliconviking
I think having the key / time signature "stick" makes a lot of sense... I will
work on that. The only thing to look out for is key signature / time signature
changes, and make sure those get captured too and that they stick...

As for scrolling, it seems like that is a feature that some people might
prefer. I will most likely add that as a feature to it.

Thanks!

~~~
cheapsteak
I think having the page stay still for the majority of the time (like it is
now) _is_ better than to have it constantly moving, but when you do change
pages, scroll to the new position (ease-in, maybe ease-out too).

Removes the disorienting jolt of having everything just change, but also not
always moving and being a distraction

~~~
siliconviking
Gotcha! Well, just slowing it down is a very easy fix / improvement...

Personally, I honestly appreciate the fact that the score is not scrolling
continuously! I will try to have it not jolt though.

------
Sujan
Absolutely love it.

Maybe additionally highlight the notes that are currently played. And have you
tried scrolling the sheet instead of moving the 'now' indicator? And who are
you and why are you doing this? Add an about section.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks very much!

Yup, I can do the highlighting fairly easily, that's a good idea!

Scrolling is easily doable too, but I'm not sure that's the best way for all
situations. I might provide it though, and then let the user choose depending
on their situation.

About me: a wannabe classical composer / tech geek ;)

(and in the event people are actually interested in this idea becoming more
than just a concept, I would be very happy to provide a more elaborate About
section)

~~~
Sujan
Great :)

Even a "right now this is just a little concept I worked on in my free time,
hope you find it useful. Tweet me suggestions @..." would be enough on /about.

~~~
siliconviking
A first cut to the About section has been added, FYI!

[http://notezilla.io/about](http://notezilla.io/about)

Cheers

------
hnote
Nicely done! Do you consider synchronizing scores with recordings on YouTube?

We've built a similar thing at
[http://particellissima.net](http://particellissima.net) at the Classical
Music Hack Day in Vienna.

It's a demo, but you may find some UI ideas interesting, for example
synchronization and navigation through a video, flowing score, hiding the
instrument parts that are not playing for a while, and assembling a score from
small pieces with measure images hosted on multiple subdomains to improve the
fetching performance in the browser.

And of course more music would be great!

~~~
siliconviking
I have considered that, actually. There are certain advantages with it -
although, one thing that I like in particular with hosting the audio myself is
that for example, I can slow it down to 25% speed and still have it sound
great! Not possible with Youtube at the moment (if you slow down their videos,
the results are deplorable).

Interesting demo! I definitely like the hiding of the instruments not
playing.... also, lots of people seem to prefer a flowing score.

As for fetching more quickly, yup, also worth addressing.

More music? You can be sure about that ;)

Thanks.

------
adrianh
This is very cool! Also check out Soundslice
([http://www.soundslice.com/](http://www.soundslice.com/)), which does the
same thing for YouTube videos and MP3s.

Demo: [http://www.soundslice.com/demo/](http://www.soundslice.com/demo/)

~~~
siliconviking
Hey Adrian, I accidentally discovered your site just a few days ago and I
think it's great! Neat solution to use Youtube to pre-empt copyright problems
as well.

I'll send you a tweet or email so we can stay in touch!

------
ra88it
Wow, that's the best I've felt all day. Truly lost myself in the piece trying
to follow the red line and tease the individual notes out of my perception.

Here's the example I was using: [http://notezilla.io/p/bach/air-on-the-g-
string](http://notezilla.io/p/bach/air-on-the-g-string)

[edit: I agree with crazygringo that it can be distracting if you are worried
about the red line being slightly off.]

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks! Makes me happy to hear that :)

I will definitely work on getting that line synced up. On my computer (Mac OS
X / Chrome), it's perfectly synced, but it seems that that isn't the case for
some people.

Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
ra88it
FYI, I'm on a 2011 Macbook Air running Safari. It's good enough that I enjoyed
the experience. Honestly, I was never absolutely _certain_ that the red line
was off. Just suspicious. :)

~~~
siliconviking
Hehe ;) Well, it will probably be just slightly off in between the places
where I have partitioned the score!

I think Chrome for whatever reason will make it "less off"!

------
te_chris
Listening to classical pieces with the score was one of my favourite things to
do when I was at music school. One thing that would be cool would be an
overlay of the clef, time signature and current (declared hah) key on the left
hand side that updated as everything changed. Good for context as you're
following along.

Super nice work though.

~~~
siliconviking
This seems like the consensus view (and I totally agree with it), so that
feature will definitely be a priority. Thanks!

------
unstable013
That terrifying moment when you think that your project is on the front page
[[http://notezil.la](http://notezil.la) ] when it's really a completly
unrelated website with the same name >.<

~~~
siliconviking
Ouch :/

Well, post yours and I'll upvote it ;)

~~~
unstable013
It's fine :)

noteZilla's well designed btw. It's also beautiful as an observer, but, if I
were trying to use it as a performer I'd be thrown off by the varying
placeholder speed and page turns [as others mentioned]... maybe that should be
your toggle if you want to accomodate that auidence &mdash; a 'performance
mode' which shows multiple lines and a consistent rhythm with highlights
around the active bar.

And, I think I will share even though I'm ashamed atm.

~~~
siliconviking
Hehe!

FYI, I slowed the page turns down a little bit... in an effort not to jolt
users too much (a first step). If you're reading this, maybe check the site
and see if it's any better, and let me know?

Also, thinking about implementing multiple lines as well (just haven't decided
how high up it will be in the list of priorities!)

------
owyn
Check out [http://vexflow.com](http://vexflow.com) It's got a lot of
interesting features and the code is really usable... it has tab support for
the guitarists (like me) who can't read music, it's open source, html/svg
rendering, and it's got on a pretty interesting text based DSL for authoring
music. I even wrote a plugin to integrate VexTab on Mediawiki but I haven't
done much with it after the proof of concept. Too busy!

~~~
siliconviking
Very cool idea!

------
Madmallard
Here are some other existing open source solutions for music that could use
some love.

[http://pianobooster.sourceforge.net/](http://pianobooster.sourceforge.net/)

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/midisheetmusic/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/midisheetmusic/)

I have been wanting to work on this idea for quite a while in my spare time,
particularly to enable scrolling and keeping the signatures in place while the
sheet scrolls.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks for sharing!

------
chrisd1100
As a guy who is learning the piano but doesn't know how to read sheet music
very well, I'm really excited about this as a learning tool. Would it be
possible to show the letter notes next to the notes on the sheet music? Also,
how easy is it to incorporate new pieces... could I potentially submit sheet
music that I have purchased and you could convert it for me for a fee?

~~~
Madmallard
If you're wanting to get better at reading sheet music you really should not
have notes being shown. It will be harder to read but that just means you need
to start simpler and build up over time. If you get used to reading notes it
will always be a crutch you have to work with, and instead of sight-reading
the notes themselves you'll be more accustomed to sight-reading the letters.

~~~
chrisd1100
You might be right about that. I still find though that the most daunting part
about learning something new for me is grinding through writing the notes in
on the sheet music then "sounding it out" going back and forth from my
computer/ipod/ipad getting the timing right. This tool seems to wrap it all up
into one neat learning process, perhaps one day after using it enough with
"notes on" I could uncheck that box and go pure sight reading.

------
sovok
Really nice. Now I know the meaning of those squiggly lines. I also like the
sparse full screen layout.

A few minor things: While jumping to time points works, scrubbing does not.
Instead, the notes image gets dragged. You could embed the image as a
background-image instead of an <img> to prevent that. Or catch the dragstart
event on it and return false
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4211909/disable-
dragging-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4211909/disable-dragging-an-
image-from-an-html-page)). A custom Rails error page or better error handling
would also be nice ([http://notezilla.io/bla](http://notezilla.io/bla)). And
there are a few console.log's left (TIME!!!! :)

Did you match the music to notes by hand?

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks for pointing that out, I didn't anticipate this level of interest so I
suppose I forgot to take out the console.log stuff. Will do now. Glad it
wasn't anything embarrassing ;)

As for scrubbing, it was a conscious decision to keep it fixed for now, but I
might consider changing that in future version... and also need to fix status
pages, etc.

Yes, I match it by hand, but it's fairly easy to do using some javascript that
I wrote...

------
dorfsmay
Maybe a problem with my browser, but help tips when hovering over buttons
would be, well, helpful.

~~~
siliconviking
Got it. Will work on that... Thanks for the tip!

------
CatNess
I agree, this is super cool. Really simple and elegant. For something along
the same lines in IOS app form, I found UK developer Touch Press' The
Orchestra does something similar but also mixes with a video feed of the
Orchestra itself, and a running commentary
[http://www.touchpress.com/titles/orchestra/](http://www.touchpress.com/titles/orchestra/)

You might of seen it in the Apple ads

it's $13.99, although to try something similar, I got Beethoven's 9th Symphony
for free first
[http://www.touchpress.com/titles/beethovens9thsymphony/](http://www.touchpress.com/titles/beethovens9thsymphony/)

~~~
siliconviking
That's quite the app! Thanks for sharing.

------
laurentoget
This looks prettier than the MuseScore web interface.

Please tell me you will have some way to use this to display a score written
in some open format. and/or interface with MuseScore or some other software.

~~~
siliconviking
I use LilyPond when creating the sheet music, and it can take MusicXML as well
as MIDI (I'm assuming that MuseScore can output at least one of them).

Alternately, it would be possible to just upload the pictures of the score
directly in .png format onto noteZilla.

------
jerf
Despite having a reasonably complete Unicode loadout on this Linux machine
(that is, yes I've gone through my distro and binged on the fonts, yum yum
yum), I've got a lot of boxes with hex in them. The entire what-I-presume is a
control bar at the bottom is hex, and there's two things in the upper right
that are hex too. You may want to consider adding a web font for those things,
if you can, though I haven't got a great quick way for you to test that that
is working.

~~~
siliconviking
Strange. I'm using Font Awesome for the icons, and I was assuming that they
would be working just fine on Linux machines. I will see if I can replicate
your error on my own Linux distro. What setup are you using?

~~~
jerf
Sorry I missed this. It's an Ubuntu setup, though without the core Ubuntu
desktop. I've installed many of the Ubuntu fonts.

~~~
siliconviking
Got it - thanks! Just got my own Linux machine ready earlier today so I'll
probably play around with it tomorrow...!

------
baddox
I prefer the entrancing visualization done by this guy:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRgXUFnfKIY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRgXUFnfKIY)
(his YouTube channel has much more). As a semi-trained musicians, I do see
value in showing the full score, but purely as an audiovisual experience I
think removing some of that information and just using colors for instruments
and y-axis for relative pitch is more mesmerizing.

~~~
6cxs2hd6
In music sequencer a.k.a. DAW software (Logic, SONAR, Cubase, etc.) this is
usually called "piano roll" notation. Because it's essentially a player piano
roll -- you know, the original lossy compression. ;)

Such software usually offer 3 views of the same underlying music data: piano
roll, staff/sheet notation, and an event list.

------
jzila
Did you enter the pieces/recordings manually or does it automatically analyze
the piece and score?

Either way, it would be cool to see a writeup about how you implemented this.

~~~
siliconviking
It's mostly manual work at this point, although it's not too bad because of
some javascript that I wrote that makes it really straightforward to partition
a score into time intervals...

And yes, I might actually write a blog post about this so make sure you have
signed up on the site :)

~~~
drhodes
First off, really nice job. Secondly, if you're not aware, audacity has a
segment labeling feature - (I'm just throwing this out here because it might
be easier than what you're doing). Select time boundaries and [ctrl+b] will
label it. Labels can snap to abut each other. Each label might represent the
span of a beat. The labels can be exported as an easy to parse .txt file and
can be used to determine cursor position as a function of time.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks!

As for Audacity, can it recognize the beats automatically?

~~~
eamonnbell
Sonic Visualiser [1] can---or, at least, it makes an attempt to.

It's a highly useful tool for the analysis of music recordings.

I, too, am highly interested in the extent to which matching recordings to
scores can be automated, as are a lot of music theorists. I hope you can
publish a write-up of the process for syncing the audio and the score.

If there is a significant human spend required, then developing an open tool
for community contributions would greatly speed up the creation of a corpus of
scores.

[1] [http://www.sonicvisualiser.org/](http://www.sonicvisualiser.org/)

~~~
siliconviking
I think a good case could be made for such an automatic system... although
it's probably a somewhat too complex / labor intensive task at this particular
stage for this particular project!

As for the write-up however, the process I currently use is very simple (and
it's pretty much all "manual labor").

To partition a score into time intervals, I have a couple of lines of
javascript that record the time the audio is at, together with where in the
score I click (and where I aim to click on the note currently being played).

It doesn't take too much time and effort to partition a score this way
actually, unless the piece is slightly complex. Beethoven's 5th took a little
more effort than Air for example ;)

Hope this helps for now! And I am planning to publish a more detailed write up
of everything, so please stay expect that in the next month or so (easiest to
hear about via Twitter or by submitting your email to the site).

Thanks for your interest and suggestions!

------
grobmeier
This is fantastic.

I love (classical) music and as a music hobbyist I try to dig more into sheet
music for a while. I would also pay for some kind of premium service (maybe
great content or listening the sheet music in combination with a famous
record).

Anyway, I subscribed to your mailing list, please just keep on rocking.

PS: And yes, I own Logic and could play sheet music in that way. But I do
think you folks will prepare something more which a hobbyist can enjoy!

~~~
siliconviking
I think so too :) Thanks for the subscription and the nice words! I definitely
want to hear your ideas, so please feel free to get in touch (contact
information listed under
[http://notezilla.io/library](http://notezilla.io/library))

------
normloman
Are you releasing this under an open source license? I teach music lessons,
and I'd love to use this to create lessons for my students.

~~~
siliconviking
I would be happy to release parts of it as open source, and also very happy to
consider implementing functionality that allows teachers to - for example -
create lessons for their students.

How about you email me at notezilla.io@gmail.com and we can chat more? Would
love to learn more about your thoughts and how this could be useful to you.

------
dola
I liked it a lot! Very nice work.

What I was missing is some indicator showing where exactly in the whole piece
I currently am. A simple solution would of course be a timeline but maybe
something neat like a minimap with a sliding windows of the current view is
possible. Like this one could directly navigate through the whole piece by
clicking in the minimap.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks for a great suggestion; that's a feature very likely to come in the
near future actually! I'll probably post it together with a few other updates
to Twitter, so please stay tuned!

------
juncode
Cool project! Just found this link (are you aware of this?):
[http://www.ee.columbia.edu/ln/rosa/matlab/alignmidi/](http://www.ee.columbia.edu/ln/rosa/matlab/alignmidi/)
They seem to have automated the process. Apparently they synthesize the midi,
then somehow align the beats.

~~~
siliconviking
Very interesting! This looks like it could potentially be useful for this
project as I will have the MIDI files available in most cases!

Thanks much!

------
canistr
Just spent the past two hours playing around with Beethoven's 5th on my violin
after having not touched it for 5 years.

~~~
siliconviking
Happy to hear that!

------
mcmire
Wow this is so great. As a musician listening to a classical piece (well and
an engineer too) I often think, "How does this work? I hear a clarinet here,
is that what it is or something else?" So yeah, very cool.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks! :)

------
jeffehobbs
This is fantastic. Great work!

~~~
siliconviking
Thank you!

------
arnarbi
This is great, looking forward to more!

A bug: If it reaches the end, then clicking in the score will move the pointer
there and start scrubbing but no sound is played. The play/pause button
behavior becomes a bit funky as well.

~~~
siliconviking
Actually, I couldn't replicate this error. Would you mind giving me your
platform / browser details?

~~~
arnarbi
Chrome 30.0.1573.2 dev on OS-X 10.8.4. It was on the fifth.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks... I'll add it to the list of bugs...!

------
arxpoetica
I love this so much! The possibilities of the Internet with art are just
endless; this is just one more example. Great work. Looking forward to where
this goes from here. I'll be watching! :)

~~~
siliconviking
And listening too? ;)

------
computer
Site is down for me (Holland)? It was the same 20 minutes ago fwiw.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks. Looks like the database is not keeping up with all the connections.
Will look into that....

~~~
siliconviking
Just upgraded to a paid database in Heroku, took about 3 minutes all in all ;)
Hopefully it will handle the traffic better.

Kudos to Heroku!

~~~
jzila
Still seems to be down, but with a different error message.

~~~
siliconviking
Still down? I made yet another upgrade after that first upgrade... Is it
working now for you?

~~~
jzila
Nice! Works for me now. Great job :)

~~~
siliconviking
Pleased to hear that! Thanks :)

------
tworats
Great stuff. I know very little about music, but found it very helpful to
visually decipher and decompose the sounds.

Would it be possible to isolate each instrument? Turn each one on/off?

~~~
siliconviking
Most likely that will be very hard to do, at least for orchestral pieces,
which are typically recorded using overhead microphones (ie, not with separate
tracks for each instrument).

For pop music, it's definitely doable as long as I can get access to the
individual tracks. It's actually something I have been wanting to do, so
thanks for the suggestion.

------
zhemao
Have you thought about adding Lilypond import?
[http://lilypond.org/](http://lilypond.org/)

That way you could allow users to upload their own songs.

~~~
siliconviking
Yes!

I'm actually using LilyPond already to create the sheet music, so if I do add
the possibility for users to upload their own scores, it would most likely be
with LilyPond...

Although the user would still need to partition the score (ie indicate at what
time a certain note occurs) if the music was to be synced up to it.

It isn't _terribly_ labor intensive but still requires a little bit of work...
so maybe, if that's what people want!

~~~
zhemao
Oh hey, sorry, just realized that you are actually the original author. See my
comment above suggesting MusicXML instead, since it's more widely used and
machine-readable. As for specifying times, you can use the note lengths and
tempo markings to generate a rough timing and then allow the user to tweak it
to fit the music.

But this is awesome by the way, great job! I'd really love it if user-
generated content is supported. I have a bunch of lilypond transcriptions from
the Real Book that I'd like to upload.

~~~
siliconviking
Cool, let's stay in touch because I also think that user-generated content is
the way forward, and I agree about MusicXML.

Just need to be clever about it and make sure it's not too arduous a task for
the user to upload something. Please feel free to email me or tweet at
notezilla.io@gmail.com / @notezillaio and we can stay in touch / discuss
further, would love more input!

------
Apane
Very cool idea. Eventually it would be cool if you would allow users to submit
music and somehow transform there music intro sheet music like this.

Albeit, either way this is a great idea!

~~~
siliconviking
Agreed, have heard this from several people now!

------
gpsarakis
Very nice! A minor bug: it seems to break once you exit fullscreen mode
(pentagram goes underneath the instrument labels).

~~~
siliconviking
Will look into this - just please clarify the pentagram part, and also what
hardware / software you are using? Thanks.

------
ericHosick
Went to share this and following showed up:

"This website lets users to bla bla bla..." (cause og:description).

Just something to note.

~~~
siliconviking
Thanks for the heads up, I will fix it this weekend along with a few other
things - I didn't anticipate this level of interest so there were a few
details (including that one) that I had overlooked ;)

------
macco
Looks very nice.

Makes me wonder about the genius of the coposer - very insightful.

------
jaggederest
Cool, but now make one where I can compose and hear it ;)

~~~
OvidNaso
Here you go. [http://www.sibelius.com](http://www.sibelius.com)

~~~
jay-anderson
Some of Sibelius's core developers we let go recently. Steinberg hired them
and they're writing a new music notation application from scratch. They're
still in the very early stages of development. (see
[http://blog.steinberg.net/](http://blog.steinberg.net/))

------
Gepsens
Full of bugs, only canvas draws correctly on mozilla. But I admire how you can
get a product online like that and I can't because I'm a perfectionnista.

~~~
siliconviking
Please elaborate so I can fix it ;) But yes, not entirely bug free yet.

------
taliesinb
What's the connection with Yandex?

~~~
siliconviking
I'm using metrica.yandex.com to study user behavior (mouse movements, etc) -
extremely useful and free, and in my opinion far more telling than Google
Analytics!

I can highly recommend it. You need to activate their WebVisor functionality
to get access to what I just mentioned.

